# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Santorini – Nơi hoàng hôn lộng lẫy

## hangnt

Tôi thực sự bị mê hoặc bởi vẻ đẹp tuyệt trần của hoàng hôn trên những bãi biển được ví von như khu nghỉ của thánh thần, màu nắng tinh khôi và phong cách kiến trúc cổ điển in dấu trong từng góc phố nhỏ yên tĩnh.

*Hòn đảo với lối kiến trúc độc nhất vô nhị*


Từ thủ đô Athens, tôi vượt chuyến hải hành dài 200km về hướng Đông Nam để đến Santorini. Từng được mệnh danh là Calliste, có nghĩa là “ Nơi đẹp nhất”, Santorini bây giờ là một phần nhỏ còn sót lại của lục địa Atlantis xưa với nền văn minh phát triển hơn 10.000 năm, bị chôn vùi dưới biển sâu sau khi núi lửa phun và cơn động đất khủng khiếp từ 3.600 năm trước.

Tàu vừa cập bến, tôi thực sự ngỡ ngàng trước nét kiến trúc độc đáo của nơi đây. Một bức tranh họa tiết với nền trời xanh biếc, những ngôi nhà tường trắng, nóc nhà cũng màu trắng, còn cửa sổ thì ánh mầu sơn xanh tuyệt đẹp như màu nước biển Địa Trung Hải. Có lẽ hiếm nơi nào trên thế giới mà kiến trúc do con người tạo thành lại hòa hợp với thiên nhiên như thế. Những ngôi nhà nhìn ra biển trên những ngọn đồi thoai thoải, cách bố trí có vẻ lộn xộn, lô xô nhau đứng chênh vênh, nhưng lại giúp cho cả thành phố, nhà nào cũng có ban công nhìn ra biển mà không bị che lấp tầm nhìn. Các ngôi nhà dựa sát vào nhau, quấn quýt nhau như thể tất cả chúng phải cần có nhau để tâm tình và tồn tại.

Hòa vào dòng người lãng du, tôi thong thả dạo bước trong khu phố đi bộ chằng chịt như ô bàn cờ với vô số những của hiệu sang trọng. Chúng tôi say đắm những dàn hoa giấy rực rỡ, những chậu hoa đủ màu sắc bên những cửa sổ lúc nào cũng rộng mở như lòng hiếu khách của người dân địa phương. Tất cả những con đường trên hòn đảo đều rất nhỏ, chạy zíc zắc, luồn lách dưới những bancon sặc sỡ. Hai bên đường là các quán cà phê xinh xắn và các tiệm ăn nhỏ. Dạo mỏi chân, tôi ghé vào một quán bar ven biển, gọi một cốc bia hơi mát lạnh, tha hồ nhìn ngắm bờ biển xanh thẳm với những cánh buồm trắng yên ả và tận hưởng những giây phút tuyệt vời mà có lẽ tôi ít khi tìm thấy ở những chốn phồn hoa đô thị.
*
Lãng mạn hoàng hôn trên biển*

Những cặp tình nhân tay trong tay dạo bước bên nhau, thi thoảng lại dành cho nhau ánh mắt nồng nàn và những nụ hôn ngọt ngào. Đây là nơi dành cho các cặp tình nhân lãng mạn. Những bãi biển trải dài bất tận, bạn tha hồ tung tăng trên những bãi cát trắng mịn màng, thư giãn trong làn nước xanh biếc màu ngọc bích và tắm mình trong ánh nắng chói chang.

Oia được coi là thị trấn đẹp nhất Santorini, nơi giới văn nhân và họa sĩ đã tốn không biết bao nhiêu giấy, mực và màu để chuyển tải vẻ đẹp huyền ảo cũng như khung cảnh hoàng hôn lãng mạn có một không hai nơi đây. Mặc dù trận động đất lớn  năm 1956 đã cướp đi của Oia rất nhiều công trình kiến trúc chủ yếu, nhưng với nỗ lực của chính quyền địa phương từ những năm 70 của thế kỷ trước, Oia đã được tu sửa và xây dựng lại không kém phần hấp dẫn. Đã có ai đó nói Cyclades là những hòn đảo của ánh sáng, điều này thật đúng với Santorini và đặc biệt với Oia. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận ra điều đó khi ngắm nhìn những ngôi nhà chuyển dần từ màu trắng sang vàng nhạt rồi từ từ nhuốm hồng để kết thúc với màu tím huyễn hoặc trước khi được những ánh đèn vàng lung linh soi sáng.

Tôi đi bộ đến nhà thờ Santorini, một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nổi tiếng thế giới với mái vòm hình tròn độc đáo, lối trang trí nội thất đơn giản nhưng ấn tượng. Đây chính là hình ảnh xuất hiện nhiều nhất trong các tấm bưu ảnh về Santorini. Đứng từ đây, ngắm nhìn hòn đảo lúc hoàng hôn, bạn chỉ có thể thốt lên rằng nó đẹp hơn bất cứ nơi nào trên thế giới! Mặt biển luôn đổi màu, khi thì mang màu biếc xanh, lúc dát bạc ánh lên những tia nắng cuối ngày…

Nơi chúng tôi đứng ngắm hoàng hôn là phế tích của một lâu đài, nơi hàng trăm đôi tình nhân bên nhau thưởng thức những phút giây lãng mạn nhất. Nhưng tốt nhất bạn nên nán lại một lúc sau khi mặt trời đã khuất, khi mà đa số du khách đã rời đi tiếp. Lúc này chỉ có hai bạn với biển cả và một không gian yên tĩnh với một bầu trời rực sắc. Thật diễm phúc cho những ai đã một lần được chiêm ngưỡng hoàng hôn trên thị trấn Oia, khoảng khắc ấy sẽ in đậm trong tâm trí bạn, để theo chúng ta trên những con đường khám phá mới.
*
Cuộc sống sôi động khi đêm về*

Khi mặt trời lặn cũng là lúc diễn ra những hoạt động vui vẻ và ấm cúng trên đảo mà tâm điểm là những vũ điệu nóng bỏng kéo dài đến tận đêm khuya. Các vũ điệu thường được biểu diễn thành từng nhóm người cùng khoác tay nhau thành hàng hoặc vòng tròn di chuyển ngược chiều kim đồng hồ trong điệu nhạc ballad uyển chuyển. Trong trang phục truyền thống với chiếc váy nhiều màu sắc và áo chẽn thêu cùng chiếc khăn trang nhã choàng lên đầu, những nữ vũ công trở nên thật duyên dáng khi say trong điệu nhảy Syztaki nổi tiếng của Hy Lạp. Và bạn cũng có thể hòa mình vào cùng họ, họ sẽ chỉ cho bạn cách nhảy.

Một trong những hoạt động phổ biến nhất ở Santorini là ăn uống. Các món ăn nổi tiếng nhất là cá nướng, fava – đậu lăng với hành tây và chanh, cà chua…Một trong những thức uống được ưa thích nhất của Santorini là rượu vang với hương vị đặc biệt, do tính chất núi lửa của đất đảo.

Những món ăn ngon, những bãi biển đẹp, những chuyến tham quan khám phá hòn đảo trên lưng những chú lừa thong dong, giây phút sảng khoái đắm mình trong bầu không khí bình yên đến nao lòng cùng lịch sử hàng nghìn năm…trên hòn đảo Santorini và đã biến nơi này thành điểm đến cổ điển, nơi hết sức lý tưởng cho một tuần trăng mật lãng mạn hay một lễ cưới độc đáo và là nơi để lại cho tôi rất nhiều vấn vương.

*Thông tin thêm:*

Từ TP.HCM hay Hà Nội, bạn có thể đến Athens bằng máy bay của các hãng hàng không quốc tế như Qatar Airways, AirFrance.

Từ thủ đô Athens, bạn có thể đi đến các đảo bằng tàu biển.

Tại Hy Lạp, du khách có thể giao tiếp bằng tiếng anh.

Đơn vị tiền tệ của Hy Lạp là đồng Drachmae ( GRD) ( 1 GRD khoảng gần 76.000 VND)

Mùa du lịch của Santorini thường rơi vào mùa hè, bắt đầu từ tháng 6. Cao điểm tháng 7 và tháng 8 rất đông du khách nên bạn cần đặt phòng trước mùa du lịch.

Lưu ý: Người Hy Lạp thường để các ngón tay ép chặt vào nhau, không xòe rộng 5 ngón tay ra. Người Hy Lạp không vẫy tay với bàn tay mở; chìa bàn tay với các ngón tay duỗi thẳng được coi là một sự sỉ nhục.

Các trung tâm chính của Santorini là Fira và Oia, nơi có rất nhiều viện bảo tàng tuyệt vời, những ngôi nhà thờ có kiến trúc độc đáo và những ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ. Đến Fira, độc đáo nhất là du khách có thể cưỡi lừa đi tham quan.

_Bài: Lê Thu Giang - Tạp chí Travellive_

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn thế kia cộng thêm lời kể hấp dẫn thì đúng là bị mê hoặc thật ^^

----------


## bickoi111

> Nhìn thế kia cộng thêm lời kể hấp dẫn thì đúng là bị mê hoặc thật ^^


Chí lý . Hehe, cái này thêm vài nửa hình thì tuyệt òi đúng hok?

----------


## showluo

Nhảy múa suốt đêm ư  :cuoi1: 
Đúng là thành phố sôi động

----------

